# Dog Eating Own Poo!! Gross!!!!



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

OK - This is a problem I had recently with my pup. It's a bit of a taboo subject that is quite common and people seem to ignore so I thought I'd tell you about my experience incase it might help anyone else out there - who might not want to ask for help about Poo eating.

When my American Bulldog pup got to about 3 and half months he decided to start eating his own poo. It was horrible!!! his breath would stink vile as you can imagine! And being halfway through his house training it made things very difficult as I never knew if he had been or not as he would eat the evidence - EW!

As soon as I discovered what was happening I started searching the net to find out what was wrong with my dog - was he demented??? I was relieved to find out that this is quite a common problem in both puppys and adult dogs and is know as Coprophagia.

So why do they do it? It can be for many reasons. Poor diet, boredom, poor digestion, too rich diet or some believe they do it to hide their poo due to being afraid of their owners reaction - this could be due to a telling off they have recently had.

At the time my dog had been eating what I had been eating due to running out of his regular dog food - so that was the first thing I sorted, I also gave him some tablets called deter which make his poo taste discusting. Some people also recommended feeding my dog pineapple with his food which I was told would give the same affect as the deter tablets!- 
The Deter tablets and change of diet resolved this problem immediately and I was so relieved and for once happy to be cleaning up dog sh*t again!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah but you missed the best thing about a dog eating their poo 


then they come and want to kiss you


----------



## byrnitbaby1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ive been told this is more common in bitches... apparently to clear away any sent especially after having pups. My bitch does it when she can get away with it and yes its gross especially when she wants to give me a big kiss afterwards lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think our Missy used to eat her own poo as i'd come home from work and smell poo and there would be skid marks on her blakets but no actual poo. She's 20 months old now and hasn't done it since she was about 5 months.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it is more common in bitches, some of mine have done it its disgusting,


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

try Deter tablets.... they work!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

havent got the problem of my dogs eating their own poo but my 6 month old pup won't stop eating poo from the cat litter, any suggestions? (tried putting it in a different room but he can now open the door himself)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

yes! Feed your cat the deter tablets... they are totally safe and are available for cats too and this will make the cat's poo taste really bad to your dog... after a few more taste tests he will break the habit...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good advice MAGIK, a friend of mine moved her cat litter trays up stairs to the bathroom as her dogs didnt go up stairs, so they couldnt get to it to eat it,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> yes! Feed your cat the deter tablets... they are totally safe and are available for cats too and this will make the cat's poo taste really bad to your dog... after a few more taste tests he will break the habit...


thanks will try


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

or just pour your soup over the cat poo... no way will touch it then!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the cheek!


----------



## Tracy Wise (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, I have two labs one 9 one just a year old and I was interested to read your thread because my pup eats the older dog's poo!!! He literally waits for older dog to perform and then dives in to eat up. I, of course, was horrified and so am keen to try the deter remedy that was suggested. I did wonder in my situation though if this was a dominance thing on the part of the pup as he also stalks older dog in the park and lunges at his ears and tail continuously. I would be interested to hear other people's views. My older dog I have to say wees on the pups head from time to time probably to get his own back!

Maybe I just have two kranky dogs?

Many thanks , I am brand new to the site today and delighted to have discovered you all.

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

i also heard feeding ur dog pineapple helps make the poo taste discusting aswell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Tracy Wise said:


> Hi, I have two labs one 9 one just a year old and I was interested to read your thread because my pup eats the older dog's poo!!! He literally waits for older dog to perform and then dives in to eat up. I, of course, was horrified and so am keen to try the deter remedy that was suggested. I did wonder in my situation though if this was a dominance thing on the part of the pup as he also stalks older dog in the park and lunges at his ears and tail continuously. I would be interested to hear other people's views. My older dog I have to say wees on the pups head from time to time probably to get his own back!
> 
> Maybe I just have two kranky dogs?
> 
> ...


I have looked into this quite alot and there are many different reasons for dogs eating their own and other dogs poo but the best way to end this behaviour is to make the poo taste foul to them. Try feeding your dog the Deter tablets or as Loe said mix in some pineapple with your older dogs feed as this has the same affect as the tablets although I have never tried it.... the method that is not eating dog poo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> I have looked into this quite alot and there are many different reasons for dogs eating their own and other dogs poo but the best way to end this behaviour is to make the poo taste foul to them. Try feeding your dog the Deter tablets or as Loe said mix in some pineapple with your older dogs feed as this has the same affect as the tablets although I have never tried it.... the method that is not eating dog poo


you woud have thought that the poo it self tasted bad enough, then dogs do have strange eating habits


----------



## junemzo (Dec 27, 2007)

lol...so funny


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

My dog used to eat the poo from other dogs when we went to the park. She used to be running around and get it in her mouth and run off somewere else to eat it.. Ughhhh.....
She would never eat her own.
It went on for ages. She even caught some sort of disease from it. In the end i bought a muzzle for her to wear everytime we went to the park. She was not impressed...
But it stopped it from happening.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Our Labrador Jade has a thing for eating her own poo too, she loves it!!, She also likes to eat her kennel mates, horse, cat and rabbit poop too.  All my dogs Lurve rabbit, cat and cow dung 

To be honest it doesnt bother me. They are all fed a quality food, exercised regularly, wormed , healthy and happy. I sometimes wonder if it is a natural behaviour...most carnivores eat the intestines , stomach and poop of their prey and i wonder if this is an extention of that natural behaviour? 

Still not nice when thy kiss you afterwards though {{{{Bleurghhh}}}}}

Ang


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cat poo is the worst it smells sooooooooooooooo bad, how they can eat it beond me, but hey each to their own


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Our Labrador Jade has a thing for eating her own poo too, she loves it!!, She also likes to eat her kennel mates, horse, cat and rabbit poop too.  All my dogs Lurve rabbit, cat and cow dung
> 
> To be honest it doesnt bother me. They are all fed a quality food, exercised regularly, wormed , healthy and happy. I sometimes wonder if it is a natural behaviour...most carnivores eat the intestines , stomach and poop of their prey and i wonder if this is an extention of that natural behaviour?
> 
> ...


It is completely natural, many animals often digest there food 2 or 3 times before they have got all the nutriants from it...


----------



## junemzo (Dec 27, 2007)

well...i have given max deter x2 every day..it didnt work for the 1st week so i gave him 3.. i am keeping my fingers x;ed lol it works hopefully..i looked at his poo, 1 min it was there ,the next, woosh it had gone gggrrr..


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

increase the dose!!! also throw a bit of Pineapple in with his food... tinned stuff will do!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> increase the dose!!! also throw a bit of Pineapple in with his food... tinned stuff will do!!


i was told about the pineapple,, but mine still ate it,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think with some dogs its just a case of the smellier and more disgusting the better yuck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad humans arent like that,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> glad humans arent like that,,


My dogs will somtimes eat and roll in foxs poo ! but would never eat there own nore another dogs poo  maybe you should try feeding him more  poor things probably hungry !


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> havent got the problem of my dogs eating their own poo but my 6 month old pup won't stop eating poo from the cat litter, any suggestions? (tried putting it in a different room but he can now open the door himself)


yeh sell the cat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeh sell the cat


sorry but could never do it, love them too much


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

My dog takes the cat poo out of the litter tray and places it strategically around the house for us to find. He doesnt eat it just plays hide and seek with it 

Very weird!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> My dogs will somtimes eat and roll in foxs poo ! but would never eat there own nore another dogs poo  maybe you should try feeding him more  poor things probably hungry !


hay,,..... you cheeky begger,, they get plenty,.....  .....................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lisa M said:


> My dog takes the cat poo out of the litter tray and places it strategically around the house for us to find. He doesnt eat it just plays hide and seek with it
> 
> Very weird!


I was always finding bits of litter scattered around the floof yuck, hes getting a bit better now hes older (8 months) but I still have to keep an eye on him or its dessert time for him


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah he doesnt do it as much now...... the worst time though has to be finding a nice piece of cat poop covered in litter on my pillow!!!!!!

It was ok though i just changed the pillowcase and swapped my pillow for my husband's haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, good for you


----------



## junemzo (Dec 27, 2007)

lololollllllllllll all these posts re "pooooooooo" are so funny!! dunno why i'm laughing cuz >>> LQQKING @ dog poo in garden i have to go clean up!! g/s s--- for britain...sighhhhh...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

One of my girls does it, tried the pineapple and the tablets didnt work so now when ilet her out i watch to see if shes dumping when shes finished i call her in, she looks at the dump (tempted) but comes in and then i pick it up.lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Saves on cat bags!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Saves on cat bags!!!


lol guess so


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Try putting hot pepper sauce on cat or dog dump. This will seriously deter them from eating the dump and also deter them from future dump picnics.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I always smiled when reading these posts and was so glad my puppy wasnt a poo eater.

Spoke too soon, def not laughing now. The last 2/3 days I have caught her munching away on it! I refuse to use my fingers to get it out of her mouth I just tell her off and she drops it (under protest mind ) who knew it tasted so good!!

Got the pepper sauce at the ready if I am quick enough to catch the menace!


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

my dog eats poo out of my m8s cat litter try 2 hes so gross lol


----------



## junemzo (Dec 27, 2007)

Gave max my g/s those anti poo tablets (forgot the name) hes 9 months old, it said 1 x a day = didnt work so gave him x2 a day then 1 day i forgot to give him any for a while, then suddenly he stopped eating his own poo, so i feel they grow out  of it..


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

thats so nasty!


----------

